# Our next batch ideas



## Conquistadude (Nov 22, 2008)

A friend and I are thinking of our next couple of batches. add we were wondering what you fine people would think. and if you also have tried the same, any tips or warnings you might have for us. Of if it was even good. For one batch We were thinking about Raspberry and Pineapple. the next was a cranberry and some kind of nut (most likely Walnut or Almond) what do you guys think?


----------



## Luc (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds all good.

Only the nut wine drives me nuts.......

Nuts are used by Belgium winemakers to
fortify the flavors and taste of port style
red wines. So they are an addition and not the main
ingredient.

Nuts do not contain any juice and a lot of oil
so making a wine out of them is not a good idea....

When using walnuts for flavoring up they
still need to bee green. When they are already brown
they are not usable anymore.

Never heard of wine made with almonds.
But it is a large world out there and there are
a lot of things I have not yet heard about.

Luc


----------



## Conquistadude (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the insight 

Would some kind of nut extract work. you know like where you buy vanilla extract and such, I know of a place that has them. But if you recommend not yo use them (because I am not sure if it is natural or artificial extracts), when would I add real nuts to fortify the flavor. At the start in the primary. Or later like we I move it to the carboy?


----------



## firefrog (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Cdude
I've tried to make a few cranberry wines. Whether I used juice or fresh cranberries, there is a very 'earthy' or dirty taste to the wine. I suggest you don't use it as a base fruit. It certainly adds a flavorful tang, though. 
Don't know about nuts......... I have used fruit that contains lots of seeds; for example pomegranate. I think the seeds give it a bad taste. At any rate, try it and let us know.
Enjoy


----------



## Luc (Nov 25, 2008)

You could use extracts as long as they are alcohol based. If they are oil based stay away from them.
Oil will float on the wine and not a lot will happen taste wise.

Luc


----------



## Conquistadude (Dec 1, 2008)

firefrog said:


> Hi Cdude
> I've tried to make a few cranberry wines. Whether I used juice or fresh cranberries, there is a very 'earthy' or dirty taste to the wine. I suggest you don't use it as a base fruit. It certainly adds a flavorful tang, though.
> Don't know about nuts......... I have used fruit that contains lots of seeds; for example pomegranate. I think the seeds give it a bad taste. At any rate, try it and let us know.
> Enjoy



My current batch is made up of mostly Pomegranates, but its one hell of a mixture. 30pome, 7lbs grapes, a tangrine, 1 1/2 grapefruit, 2 lemons, 3 plums, and a banana. I cant wait to see how it will taste 

I will take what you said in account when we go buy the needed fruit.


----------

